# chuck eye roast on the ECB



## thinblueduke (Jul 8, 2014)

Picked up a 3.5-lb. chuck eye roast yesterday (the only affordable cut of beef I could find at Costco in Japan).  Planning to cook it this weekend, but can't decide which direction to go: medium rare roast-style at 130 IT, or brisket-style at 195.  Planning to slice it either way.  The wife and daughter don't like pink meat, so I would give them the ends if I cook it like a roast.

So far, my plan is:

salt & pepper rub at least 24 hours in advance

rub with oil, then dried mixed herbs, onion powder, and a little garlic powder

225 cook temp with lump charcoal

drip/gravy pan on lower grate, above water pan

light cherry smoke

possibly wrap at some point (though I never wrap anything)

Anybody have any experience cooking one of these on the ECB?  I'd love to hear your experiences, both good and bad.

edit: here's what I've got to work with, BTW:













chuck eye's in love.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 9, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey...

I have cooked just about everything on my ecb, except a chuckie. I would go over to the beef forum and take a peek around and see what those folks are saying.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, I did just that.  I wasn't convinced that what I've got here is an actual chuck eye roast, and there seem to be others who share my suspicions!

I'm pretty sure I'm going to take it to an IT around 195-200, rather than risk going medium rare and having a tough hunk o' beef.  Will probably do something like a smoked pot roast.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm a pretty good smoker and an even better eater. But I don't know my cuts that well. I googled Chuck Roast and the pictures look similar... I was thinking the same thing about the pot roast/ smoker style.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 13, 2014)

Gave it a good 24-hour salt rub, then added a black pepper/onion powder/mustard powder rub this morning.  This is right when it went on.













2014-07-13_12-54-08_200.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 13, 2014






Then after 90 minutes of sakura cherry smoke:













IMAG0557.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 13, 2014






Then disaster struck at the 4-hour mark.  I picked up the roast with tongs to turn it over.  It slipped out of my grasp, and landed on the rim of the ECB.  It was sliding off, so I reached for it, but I overcompensated, and knocked the whole smoker on its side.  The roast, the smoker, the water pan, the baked potatoes, the carrots and the gravy that had been reducing for four hours all ended up on the ground.  I managed to save the roast and potatoes and just rinsed them off.  I'm finishing the roast in the oven, covered at 275, at the moment.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, but good save on the beef...


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's some of the sliced leftovers being reheated.  Good flavor and texture, but a bit too much drama for me.













firstchuck.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 18, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 19, 2014)

great smoke ring. 


thinblueduke said:


> but a bit too much drama for me.


LMAO on the drama comment... I guess so.


----------



## freddie316 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm with ya on the drama part... lol, damn near knocked mine over as well... ......


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't knocked mine over, but I dumped my charcoal pan last smoke, trying to lift the ECB off so I could clean up the coals and add some more chunks for smoke. I have a shovel and such handy, so I just scooped up the hot stuff, put it back in the pan and let the ash become one with the earth via a rake...


----------

